
Announcing the Fastest ASP.NET Yet, ASP.NET Core 1.1 RTM - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/11/16/announcing-asp-net-core-1-1/
======
skyde
Could someone explain why "ASP.NET Core 1.1" Kestrel webserver decided to use
LibUV DllImpor [1] instead of .NET Asynchronous Server Socket
(System.Net.Sockets) [2].

Does that mean that the managed implementation of Async socket is broken and
was too slow?

[1]
"[https://github.com/aspnet/KestrelHttpServer/blob/dev/src/Mic...](https://github.com/aspnet/KestrelHttpServer/blob/dev/src/Microsoft.AspNetCore.Server.Kestrel/Internal/Networking/Libuv.cs")
[2] [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bew39x2a(v=vs.110)....](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bew39x2a\(v=vs.110\).aspx)

~~~
davidfowl
Timing. When we started ASP.NET cross platform there were not cross platform
sockets. That came much later. We'll likely move back to sockets in the future
(we're actively looking at this).

------
ksec
What i wonder if how much will this make Stack Overflow faster, it is already
VERY fast with no cache.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790650)

------
DenisM
Anyone migrated from ASP.NET MVC 4 to Core yet? Is that a lot of hassle?

~~~
roryisok
I've come up against one hurdle, which is that the entity framework stuff is
configured very differently to what I'm used to. Seems to want to force me to
go code first. Admittedly I've only dabbled in it.

~~~
nightski
Yea I'd switch today except that EF Core is missing a lot of functionality.
It's unfortunate. If I was writing from scracth I could probably work around
the limitations to an extent. But porting a large application wouldn't be
worth it.

